# your best compliment



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

So, what is the best compliment you've ever gotten on a piece of art? This sounds terrible, but I know you all will understand...I really want to make someone cry. LOL! You know, to do someone's pet and have it bring tears to their eyes. So far, though, my best has been that one of my drawings looked like a black and white photo. 

What about you?


----------



## Brandi (Sep 13, 2010)

I had the experience of making someone cry on horse forum (at least she said so). My mom started tearing up when I did a portrait of her from her wedding day. 
The best compliment I can think of offhand is what a horseforum artist said once to me saying how far I've come in posting my work there...seeing the progress I've made. She said I'd be as competent as anyone on this forum. I don't 100 percent believe her but was touched by what she said lol. 
I know what you mean about it sounding terrible but understand this thread completely


----------



## equusketch (Sep 8, 2010)

I definately get goosbumps when I make someone cry. That's why whenever possible I like to be there to present the drawing to the owner in order to "see" the reaction, not just read about it in an e-mail. 

Of course I love hearing comments about my technique, but what touches me most is when someone tells me that I captured the spirit or soul of the animal. 

Here are a few samples of what people have written on facebook that have touched me so much. 

"Liz did a great job of capturing her personalty, her snootiness and her Royalty.And her Sassy eyes.I can't thank her enough...."

"OMG!!!! Liz it is beautiful!!!!!! Wow!! It looks just like her, that soft "worried" eye!! Ok, I'm in tears now!!"

"I wanted to thank you Liz from the bottom of my heart for capturing my baby Boo's spirit in your work. This is the most amazing gift ever. Thank you, to you, and Candice both. I will treasure it always. "

And my personal favorite, from a lady who lost her boxer to cancer shortly before I did the drawing...

"I wanted you to know I look at my Duke's picture every time I pass it during the day, especially in the morning and the evening before bed. I feel as if he is right there looking at me. I tell him goodmorning/goodnight and pat his lips with a kiss from my fingers. All of us who have been fortunate enough to receive a piece of your art has been truly blessed. "


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

I know what you mean about your progress, Brandi. I see it myself when I look at old drawings I've done to where I'm at now. It's a good feeling. 

Equusketch, the testimonial from Duke's owner is soooo touching! You must be proud.


----------



## fuzzyfeet123 (Nov 3, 2010)

I have had 2 really nice ones, I did a presentation that included a powerpoint slide of my drawings, and someone said that my drawings were better than the photo. I then explained that "the photo" _was_ one of my drawings. I was also told by a girl in my art class that she "really looks up to me as an artist," which made my day.


----------



## kcortese (Oct 21, 2010)

I get choked up when completing a pet portrait and the owner starts crying. They make me cry because usually the pet has passed to the rainbow bridge. I had a customer cry in my livingroom, I started crying too, and we hugged each other in tears.

Sure I receive compliment after copliment at art shows, but it's not the same as touching a persons heart when you capture their pets true soul into a piece of art. It's always a very moving moment.


----------



## Wingedrat (Nov 3, 2010)

kcortese said:


> I get choked up when completing a pet portrait and the owner starts crying. They make me cry because usually the pet has passed to the rainbow bridge. I had a customer cry in my livingroom, I started crying too, and we hugged each other in tears.
> 
> Sure I receive compliment after copliment at art shows, but it's not the same as touching a persons heart when you capture their pets true soul into a piece of art. It's always a very moving moment.


Awe... I got a little bleary eyed at the thought.

My best complement ever was on a drawing of a giraffe. A lady told me that I captured the essence of friendliness.


----------



## BgArt (Dec 8, 2010)

My favorite compliment is when someone says they smile everytime they see my art on the wall in their house.


----------

